# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Demande de sous-forum pour les jeux Paradox, les Wargames et autres.

## Le Porte-Poisse

Coin coin,

Dans la section Jeux Video (PC), il y a déjà des sous-forums dédiés aux Fallout, aux Elder Scrolls, etc. et à juste raison, bien entendu. Serait-il envisageable d'en créer un pour tous les sujets sur le forum des Jeux Video (PC) qui concernent les jeux Paradox (EU III, HoI III, AoD, Victoria II, CK I et CK II, Darkest Hour, etc.) et les wargames ou grand strategy games en général (Panzer Corps, Mission Combat, les jeux Ageod, Unity of Command, War in the East, etc.) ?

Ce sont certes des jeux de niche mais si on pouvait tous les regrouper en un seul endroit, ce serait vraiment chouette pour tous les grognards CPC et les amateurs, surtout que certains posts sont vraiment populaires. Merci !  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

Wai, d'ailleurs en fait j'ai jamais compris l'organisation des forums :

-On pourrait regrouper le groupe des SC2, R.U.S.E., et autre Warhammer 40K ensemble (mais on veut pas de W40K : Space Marine)
-Groupire les Fallout, Elders Scrolls ou autre Gothic/Dragon Divinity II ensemble (triste à dire, mais c'est plus ou moins la même chose)
-Regrouper les gens de WoT et MOBA ensemble, globalement y'a pas énormément de différence, c'est méchant et ça mord
-Regrouper les FPS équipe contre équipe ensemble ? (genre mettre BF3, CoD, et TF2 dans le même sous forum)

Je trouve que les jeux bien à part commencent à trop se perdre au milieu de tout ces topics surbondés qui ne demandent qu'à salir un sous-forum. Ou du moins libérer la première page.

----------


## Dyce

Assez d'accord avec le Porte Poisse. 

Ca serait très utile d'avoir un espace dédié.....et eviterais les recherches pour les jeux de ce type.

----------


## znokiss

Mouais. Pour moi, tout ça va donner une arborescence de folie qui peut nuire à la facilité d'accès. 

Quand t'as un tiroir devant toi avec toutes tes chaussettes, tu peux te dire : "tiens, au lieu de toujours mettre des noires et de blanches, je pourrais mettre les roses pour une fois". Là, on se dirige vers 12 tiroirs avec certes, des chaussettes classées par couleur. Un régal, donc, pour l'habitué. Mais pour le nouveau, savoir où tout se trouve, ça va être chaudchaud.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Pour prendre un sujet qui t'est cher, pourquoi il y a un sous-forum S.T.A.L.K.E.R. alors ?  ::trollface:: 

Plus sérieusement, c'est juste que c'est parfois difficile de retrouver les sujets, parce qu'ils ne sont pas parmi les plus populaires, et c'est facile de rater une pépite (pour les amateurs du genre) à cause de ça. Certains sujets sont aussi le lieu où des parties multi sont organisées, et si on pouvait avoir notre coin à nous pour pas polluer le général, ce serait cool.

----------


## Charmide

Une bonne idée ça.. Autant je suis d'accord avec znokiss quand il répond à CaeDron, autant pour les jeux Paradox et les wargames un peu pointus, eux forment un ensemble assez cohérent, ça serait pas mal qu'ils aient un sous-forum dédié, au lieu qu'il y ait constamment 4 ou 5 topics de ce genre sur la première page sur 4 ou 5 jeux différents qui sont pas simples à retrouver et expansifs  à souhait !

----------


## Ymnargue

Je trouve que c'est une super idée. Les jeux Paradox sont vraiment des cas "à part" dans l'industrie du jeu vidéo. 
Pour ma part, je cherche régulièrement les topics correspondants et il est bien vrai qu'un sous-forum dédié serait parfait.

Alors oui, un sous-forum en plus, c'est une porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres. 
Mais enfin, que je sache, porte-poisse ne demande pas l'ouverture d'un forum pour tous les jeux. Il demande simplement un sous-forum Paradox.
Rien n'empêche d'ouvrir ce dernier et puis de refuser les prochains sous-forums. 

On pourrait par exemple associer les forums Elder Scrolls et Fallout. 

Ca fait un slot en moins, l'idéal pour avoir un slot en plus  :;):

----------


## CaeDron

C'est marrant parce que dans la réponse de znokiss, je vois justement l'inverse.

Alors évidemment on ne peut plus expliciter le contenu d'un sous-forum (merci à la bonne idée d'en empêcher l'accès à partir de l'arborescence généraliste), mais si on peut éventuellement dire quels jeux se retrouvent dedans, je trouve que ce serait mieux, d'autant plus que j'en trouve certains vraiment redondants (Fallout et Elders Scrolls, par exemple).


EDIT : ha ben tiens, je suis pas le seul à penser la même chose vis-a-vis de Fallout et Elders Scrolls

----------


## znokiss

Les sections par jeux, je trouve ça pertinent. STALKER, Fallout, Elder Scrolls et les autres de la section jeux online... c'est bien. Pour les jeux paradox, pareil. Vu qu'il s'agit en effet de jeux "pointus" CMB et ciblant un public précis, je les vois bien avoir leur propre section. C'était juste l'extension aux "FPS et autres" que proposait Caedron sur laquelle je suis moins chaud..

----------


## kilfou

Fallout et Elder Scrolls pareil.  :WTF:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> et à juste raison, bien entendu.


Ah le gros suce-boules  ::o: .

 ::ninja::

----------


## CaeDron

> Fallout et Elder Scrolls pareil.


 Ben quand on parle de Fallout 1 et Arena je veut bien, mais vraiment les épisodes actuels je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant à ce qu'ils se retrouvent dans le même sous-fofo.

----------


## helldraco

C'est vrai que Skyrim Et New Vegas ça va vachement ensemble.  :;): 




> Mais enfin, que je sache, porte-poisse ne demande pas l'ouverture d'un forum pour tous les jeux. Il demande simplement un sous-forum Paradox.
> Rien n'empêche d'ouvrir ce dernier et puis de refuser les prochains sous-forums.


Perso c'est ça que je comprends pas: pourquoi un nouveau sous forum ? Quel besoin ?

A ces réponses, y'a qu'une pensée qui me vient: faut un sous forum BTA, un sous forum Hack&sSlash, un sous forum TRPG, un sous forum Roguelike ...

Même si je suis bien d'accord qu'il serait "pratique" (ça reste à démontrer), y'a ce coté morcellement du forum qui me fait tiquer ... avoir des sections rien qu'à soi (son genre chouchou) ça me fait penser à la cour de récré avec tous les petits clans qui restent entre eux pour pas être emmerdés par les autres.
Pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée dans son ensemble quoi.  :tired:

----------


## CaeDron

J'ai pas dit que c'est la même chose, mais au niveau du forum j'ai du mal à retrouver des différences.
Y'a des topics pour les mods, des topics à screenshot, des topics à cool story bro, ect...

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai pas dit que c'est la même chose, mais au niveau du forum j'ai du mal à retrouver des différences.
> Y'a des topics pour les mods, des topics à screenshot, des topics à cool story bro, ect...


T'as donc du mal à retrouver les topics ? Pourtant (dans la majorité des cas) les titres sont explicites, non ? Et y'a des outils pour suivre tes topics préférés et tout...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Demandons à ackboo  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Perso c'est ça que je comprends pas: pourquoi un nouveau sous forum ? Quel besoin ?
> 
> A ces réponses, y'a qu'une pensée qui me vient: faut un sous forum BTA, un sous forum Hack&sSlash, un sous forum TRPG, un sous forum Roguelike ...
> 
> Même si je suis bien d'accord qu'il serait "pratique" (ça reste à démontrer), y'a ce coté morcellement du forum qui me fait tiquer ... avoir des sections rien qu'à soi (son genre chouchou) ça me fait penser à la cour de récré avec tous les petits clans qui restent entre eux pour pas être emmerdés par les autres.
> Pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée dans son ensemble quoi.


La difference, c'est que nous organisons des parties multi, il y en a d'ailleurs une en cours sur EU III, il y en aura bientot une sur CK2, il n'est pas inimaginable d'en lancer une sur Vicky II ou sur HoI III ( :Bave: ). 

Ensuite, dans ta liste de genre, je vois vraiment que les roguelikes (et autres jeux en ASCII) qui soient vraiment autant de niche et ou ce serait interessant de faire un sous-forum. Ca correspond a deux criteres :
- le nombre de jeux et de posts envisages.
- la specificite du genre (de niche).

A part le sous-forum, une autre solution serait de faire un post avec les liens vers tous les jeux Paradox/Wargames et l'epingler ou le garder en premiere page, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit plus judicieux pour des raisons evidentes.

----------


## Pymous

Je vote pour!

----------


## Pataplouf

Pour à fond, ça aiderait sans aucun doute l'organisation et au développement des parties multijoueur et le genre est très vivant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

100 % pour, impossible de s'opposer à la meilleure catégorie de l'univers.

----------


## Nattefrost

Complètement pour !


EDIT : je reconnais le lobby EuIII VicII et CK  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je soutiens l'idée du poisseux

----------


## CaeDron

> T'as donc du mal à retrouver les topics ? Pourtant (dans la majorité des cas) les titres sont explicites, non ? Et y'a des outils pour suivre tes topics préférés et tout...


J'ai jamais dit ça. J'ai dit que je trouve que ces deux séries vont merveilleusement bien ensemble et qu'il serait logique de les groupires.


En plus, si ce que tu dit est vrai, alors je ne vois pas le problème pour circuler dans ces sous-forums.

(Parce que oui monsieur, je fait partie de ces gens qui ne fréquentent plus autre chose que le sous-topic SC2 tellement la partie Jeux online est un foutoir. Franchement moi en tant que pauvre noob j'ai vraiment du mal, d'autant plus que j'ai pas confiance au moteur de recherche mad in half et que par conséquent je ne peut créer un topic End of Nations sans être sûr qu'un autre l'a fait avant. Mais sinon je reconnais que foutre tout les FPS online ensemble était une connerie, c'est pour ça que j'avais mis un point d'interrogation. C'est pour ça que je pense sincèrement qu'il faudrait réorganiser des trucs)


EDIT : Ha et puis :



> * les titres sont explicites*


Non. D'ailleurs ça aussi je trouve ça dommage. Même s'ils peuvent paraître clairs, y'a des fois c'est abusé quand même.

----------


## La Mimolette

Amen!
Je suis pour aussi!

----------


## Pikar

Oui, ce serait super intéressant. De plus, notre partie EU 3 a suscité un petit engouement inattendu qu'on a du fermer les inscriptions pour ne pas avoir trop de joueurs dans la partie (Pays restant moins intéressant et fiabilité du multi des jeux des Paradox qui laisse un peu à désirer).

D'ailleurs le topic d'EU III sert presque maintenant à la discussion de notre partie entre joueur et les questions des autres joueurs concernant le jeu en lui-même s'y cachent entre deux messages de la GPO.

Bref, une section spéciale Paradox serait la bienvenue. Ce ne sera pas comme une partie spéciale Skyrim ou Mass Effect, ce que vous voulez. Mais plutôt une section dédiée à un éditeur donc plus générale.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Bref, une section spéciale Paradox serait la bienvenue. Ce ne sera pas comme une partie spéciale Skyrim ou Mass Effect, ce que vous voulez. Mais plutôt une section dédiée à un éditeur donc plus générale.


Et aux wargames !  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

> Fallout et Elder Scrolls pareil.


Fallout 1 et 2 /\ Arena Daggerfall (et à la limite Morrowind.) Ok.

Mais Fallout 3 et NV = Oblivion et Skyrim. c'est le même combat. Le même topo. Le même outil de développement. Les mêmes mods. Les mêmes moddeurs.

----------


## znokiss

Oui, mais est-ce les meilleurs ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Les sous-forums ont été crées principalement pour des jeux qui ont engendrés une véritable jungle de mods (donc ça foutaient le boxon - soit avec un topic unique Mods qu'il fallait tenir à jour, soit avec des topics uniques pour chaque mods qui envahissaient la section PC) et parce qu'il y avait une importante communauté. 
En gros pour créer un sous-forum, il faut qu'il y ait du contenu derrière. Aucune idée de si ça peut s'appliquer aux jeux Paradox, je leur suis complètement étranger. 
Mais le fait est qu'il n'y a pas trouzemille topics à propos des wargames/jeux Paradox/mods de jeux Paradox qui se baladent, il me semble, et que le topic de screens ne se fait pas régulièrement spammer par des captures de ce type (mais ça c'est plus compréhensible).

----------


## Grosnours

> Mais le fait est qu'il n'y a pas trouzemille topics à propos des wargames/jeux Paradox/mods de jeux Paradox qui se baladent,


Que tu crois. Si tu prends wargame dans le sens large, il y a bien trouzmille topics sur le thème. Ils ne font pas tous 800 pages c'est certain, mais ils existent bel et bien.

----------


## keulz

> Oui, mais est-ce les meilleurs ?




Et Caedron, j't'ai vu.  :tired:

----------


## CaeDron

> http://uppix.net/3/f/3/dca8d5a99f550...054442a02e.gif
> 
> Et Caedron, j't'ai vu.


 ::siffle::

----------


## Ymnargue

> Que tu crois. Si tu prends wargame dans le sens large, il y a bien trouzmille topics sur le thème. Ils ne font pas tous 800 pages c'est certain, mais ils existent bel et bien.


Voilà. C'est tout à fait ça.
Et quitte à parler de Wargames, allons vers les Total War également. 
En ajoutant ces jeux là, on se retrouve avec une pléthore de mods. 

Bref. Je reste pour. Un sous-forum Wargame (donc dans un sens plus large que "simplement" Paradox.)

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Par contre pitié, ne prenez pas le terme wargame, c'est moche.
Prenez plutôt grande stratégie qui est l'équivalent français pour les jeux descendants du genre Europa Universalis.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bref. Je reste pour.


Ah mais je suis plutôt pour aussi, hein. Prétentieux comme je suis, mon post visait simplement à aider à peser le pour et le contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Que tu crois. Si tu prends wargame dans le sens large, il y a bien trouzmille topics sur le thème. Ils ne font pas tous 800 pages c'est certain, mais ils existent bel et bien.


D'où la demande.  :;):  Merci pour ce résumé de la situation, Grosnours.  ::): 




> Les sous-forums ont été crées principalement pour des jeux qui ont engendrés une véritable jungle de mods (donc ça foutaient le boxon - soit avec un topic unique Mods qu'il fallait tenir à jour, soit avec des topics uniques pour chaque mods qui envahissaient la section PC) et parce qu'il y avait une importante communauté. 
> En gros pour créer un sous-forum, il faut qu'il y ait du contenu derrière. Aucune idée de si ça peut s'appliquer aux jeux Paradox, je leur suis complètement étranger. 
> Mais le fait est qu'il n'y a pas trouzemille topics à propos des wargames/jeux Paradox/mods de jeux Paradox qui se baladent, il me semble, et que le topic de screens ne se fait pas régulièrement spammer par des captures de ce type (mais ça c'est plus compréhensible).



Je pourrais faire une liste pour montrer qu'en effet, il y en a une belle tripotée. En outre, je suis sûr que s'il y avait un sous-forum dédié, les posts dont tu parles (screenshots, mods, etc.) feraient rapidement leur apparition. On ne va pas "polluer" le général avec.

---------- Post added at 17h57 ---------- Previous post was at 17h53 ----------




> Par contre pitié, ne prenez pas le terme wargame, c'est moche.
> Prenez plutôt grande stratégie qui est l'équivalent français pour les jeux descendants du genre Europa Universalis.


Tu préfères : "Jeux de guerre" ?  ::P:  Parce que dans l'idée, ce ne serait pas seulement les jeux de grande stratégie, mais aussi les "wargames" (et TW, un wargame... je ne sais pas  ::o: , si on ouvre la porte à TW, on va se retrouver avec des Civ et autres qui n'ont plus grand chose à voir) en tour par tour ou temps réel.

----------


## Ymnargue

> En outre, je suis sûr que s'il y avait un sous-forum dédié, les posts dont tu parles (screenshots,...)


Oh oui! Un topic avec des screenshots de Crusader Kings 1 ! Miam miam !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> s'il y avait un sous-forum dédié, les posts dont tu parles (screenshots, mods, etc.) feraient rapidement leur apparition.


Y'a déjà : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...os-Empires...?




> Tu préfères : "Jeux de guerre" ?  Parce que dans l'idée, ce ne serait pas seulement les jeux de grande stratégie, mais aussi les "wargames" (et TW, un wargame... je ne sais pas , si on ouvre la porte à TW, on va se retrouver avec des Civ et autres qui n'ont plus grand chose à voir) en tour par tour ou temps réel.


Ça serait vraiment un problème ? Pour moi les jeux de grande stratégie n'ont déjà pas grand chose à voir avec les wargames... Et si on prend le topic des "images de nos empires", ça se mélange joyeusement entre Anno, Total War, Crusader Kings, Hearts of Iron & co. Un sous-forum stratégie, voire « gestion et stratégie » très général ne me gênerait pas, perso.

----------


## Charmide

> ...


D'autres l'ont déjà dit mais je développe: non seulement y'en a bien trouzemille, mais en plus c'est parfaitement le genre de jeux qui ont une tripoté de mods (les jeux Paradox en tout cas). Faire un topic par jeu pour lister les mods sympas serait utile par exemple, mais c'est pas le général qu'on pourrait faire ça  ::o: 

Un contenu dont on a pas parlé et qui là-aussi a un potentiel énorme qu'on peut pas trop exploité sans sous-forum, c'est les AAR/Let's Play, y'en a dans les jeux Paradox depuis les deux premiers. Si tu veux en faire un un peu conséquent sur le forum CPC, t'es obligé de squatter le topic d'un jeu, alors quand c'est Mysterius qui fait du King of the Dragon Pass ça va, peu de gens viennent pour discuter du jeu en lui-même, mais si c'est autre chose, c'est plus compliqué.
Pour voir de quoi je parle exactement, sur Something Awful, un mec fait des "let's play" interactifs sur des jeux Paradox. Il a un topic de 1000+ pages (où il avait fait Crusader Kings -> EU3 -> Victoria -> HoI2 avec le même pays en suivant des grandes lignes définis par les forumeux) et un autre de 850 pages (uniquement sur EU:Rome et où la populace du forum jouait le sénat), tous les deux clos (et archivés), et un autre en cours.

Bref, y'en a du contenu, dans ce domaine !

----------


## Ymnargue

> Un sous-forum stratégie, voire « gestion et stratégie » très général ne me gênerait pas, perso.


Voilà ! C'est ça !
C'est aussi vers cette idée que mon coeur balance. Un sous forum "gestion et stratégie" aurait vraiment sa place ici.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Le probleme que ca pose, c'est que ce n'est plus assez specifique et si on fait ca, pourquoi on ne ferait pas un sous-forum RPG ? ou FPS ? ou TPS ? ou...? Bref, vous avez compris l'idee.

Et honnetement, je vois plus de points communs entre WitE et Europa 3 qu'entre Europa 3 et Medieval Total War 2, par exemple.

----------


## Willyyy

> Un sous-forum stratégie, voire « gestion et stratégie » très général ne me gênerait pas, perso.


Plussoiement majeur  :;): .

----------


## CaeDron

Donc vous voudriez mettre des jeux comme Europa 3 et StarCraft 2 ensemble ? Ou pire, DoW40K et Hearts of Iron ensemble ? Ce ne serait pas dérangeant, mais après il va plus ressembler à rien le sous-forum (surtout que nous on se traine un sacré bordel)

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

On s'ecarte du sujet et de la demande premiere. Je ne vois pas l'interet de faire un sous-forum Strategie et Gestion fourre-tout ou on va trouver des jeux qui n'ont pas besoin d'une sous-section. En plus, ca rend les choses confuses.

D'ailleurs, la plupart des reponses etant positives, il se passe quoi ensuite ? Un super-modo arrive et tranche dans le pate ?  ::o:

----------


## Aghora

> Par contre pitié, ne prenez pas le terme wargame, c'est moche.
> Prenez plutôt grande stratégie qui est l'équivalent français pour les jeux descendants du genre Europa Universalis.


Ou plutôt _Kriegspiel_, c'est mieux pour les Germanophiles.

----------


## Praag

> Et honnetement, je vois plus de points communs entre WitE et Europa 3 qu'entre Europa 3 et Medieval Total War 2, par exemple.


Trop poilu passera jamais celui là  :;): 

Je pige pas trop l'intérêt du sous forum, d'une part je trouve que ces sous forums ont moins de visibilité que les topics uniques, d'autre part ça fait un peu les mecs qui se font une section ala strategium alliance ou leqg sur canardpc. 
Perso je trouve la communauté de joueurs francophones de wargame/grand strategie bien assez morcelée comme ça.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

1) On veut éviter de pourrir les forums généraux avec des parties multi mais en même temps on voudrait avoir ces posts pour éviter de pourrir les sujets généraux des jeux Paradox.
2) Tu parles de moins de visibilité, mais je pense honnêtement que c'est le contraire. Tu les trouves rapidement, les sujets des jeux Paradox dans le forum Jeux Vidéo PC ? Pas moi.
3) L'idée n'est pas de se faire une "section" (voire une "secte") leqg sur CPC. D'ailleurs, si tu lis tous les sujets en question, tu verras qu'on est au contraire très ouverts, très gentils, qu'on aide toutes les personnes qui ont des questions, etc. L'idée n'est donc pas au morcellement et je ne vois pas pourquoi on serait en "compétition" avec leqg ou strategium alliance ?

----------


## Praag

En fait c'est dû à mon utilisation du forum cpc, je me connecte direct sur le forum jeux vidéo pc. Sur cette page tu vois pas les sous-forums donc j'y vais jamais ou presque. Dommage parce que la section Arma m'intéresse mais j'y pense jamais. Voilà, je sais pas si y'a d'autres forumeurs qui font comme moi mais c'est comme ça que j'utilise cpc.
Après pour vos GPO, bah pourquoi ne pas faire un topic dans la section jeux online pour l'organisation et mettre vos aar dans le topic unique du jeu correspondant, moi je trouve ca cool de voir remonter régulièrement le topic EU 3 en première page. 

PS : je considère pas leqg ou strategium comme des sectes, y'a des topic très intéressant sur ces forums.

----------


## Charmide

C'est pas exactement ce que j'ai compris de ce qu'il a dit, ton PS  ::P: 

Le problème de faire des AAR sur le topic unique il est pas dur à trouver: l'embouteillage. Rien qu'avec un, ça bouffe déjà le topic en entier, y'aura moins de discussions sur le jeu ou de gens qui viennent poser des questions, et je te parle même pas du mec qui vient et qui veut revoir tous les épisodes de l'AAR.. Ensuite, imagine qu'il y en ait deux en même temps.  ::o: 

Pour les parties multi c'est pareil, pour CK2 on discutait de faire une partie par succession (donc en se passant la sauvegarde), et y'a aussi une partie multi 'normale' en discussion. On crée deux nouveau topic? 

Le principe d'avoir un sous-forum c'est de pouvoir créer de nouveaux machins en étant capables de s'y retrouver parce qu'on peut découper ça en topics thématiques, sans spammer le forum généraliste. 
Bien sûr, ça aurait mécaniquement moins de visibilité, mais faut regarder les avantages aussi..

EDIT: Et dire que ça fait "copie" de leqg et strategium alliance.. Bah j'ai rien contre eux, mais dans ce cas là on ferme CPC, on renvoie les topics de fps vers nofrag, les jeux de merde vers jeuxvideo.com, et les débats d'actualité vers lefigaro.fr.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

_Charmide rolled 20 (d20) for his persuasion skill usage: critical hit._


Charmide a juste tres bien resume la situation dans laquelle nous sommes et je n'aurais pas dit mieux. Maintenant, si ca derange des gens qu'on mette ensemble les jeux Paradox et les wargames ensemble, ca ne me derange pas de ne mettre que les jeux Paradox dans ce sous-forum.  ::): 

Pour te repondre, Spragg, moi j'ouvre la section "Jeux", ce qui fait que j'ai une vue d'ensemble sur tous les forums et sous-forums, avant d'ouvrir le forum Jeux Video PC ou celui des jeux multi.

----------


## Nelfe

Ben on a un topic pour les Crusader Kings, un pour Arsenal of Democracy, un pour Heart of Irons III, un pour Victoria 2, un pour Europa Universalis 3... L'idée de les regrouper dans un sous forum est plutôt bonne je pense  ::):

----------


## Pataplouf

En plus ça motiverait certains à créer un post unique pour leur AAR et ce serait plus simple de parler de certains jeux de niche sans complexe. Il y aurait vraiment matière à remplir un tel forum. Bon par contre le nom _Grand Stratégie_, c'est mignon, mais c'est un univers essentiellement masculin, il faudrait un nom viril, genre _section Kriegspiel pour les poilus des couilles[_.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Pour le nom :

"Europisse Universalace et les autres." ( :haha: )

Plus sérieusement : "Grande Stratégie, pour les grands hommes seulement."

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Charmide a juste tres bien resume la situation dans laquelle nous sommes et je n'aurais pas dit mieux. Maintenant, si ca derange des gens qu'on mette ensemble les jeux Paradox et les wargames ensemble, ca ne me derange pas de ne mettre que les jeux Paradox dans ce sous-forum.


Je préfère ça, perso  ::): 

(Pour clarifier : je suis tout à fait pour une section Paradox, ou à défaut pour une section "Stratégie", mais pas pour une section mélangeant un éditeur et un genre (si tu ne vois pas pourquoi, essaie d'imaginer le forum avec des sections "EA et jeux de foot", "Bethesda et RPG", etc.  ::P: )

Bon sinon, je ferai bien un AAR Crusader Kings II moi, et pas dans le topic principal...

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Maintenant que tout le monde est d'accord, il peut etre cree, le forum des Grand Strategy Games ?  ::P:

----------


## Yshuya

> Donc vous voudriez mettre des jeux comme Europa 3 et StarCraft 2 ensemble ? Ou pire, DoW40K et Hearts of Iron ensemble ? Ce ne serait pas dérangeant, mais après il va plus ressembler à rien le sous-forum (surtout que nous on se traine un sacré bordel)


Tu veux mettre Wot & les MOBa ensemble, c'est pas non plus la même chose.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Comme nom de sous forum j'aurais plutôt voté pour _Luv'2 ackboo_.

----------


## CaeDron

> Tu veux mettre Wot & les MOBa ensemble, c'est pas non plus la même chose.


C'était plus pour le freetaunt qu'autre chose, mais apparemment c'était pas assez clair.  :;):

----------


## Molina

Ben euh non. Pas d'accord. 

Les sous forum, personnellement, moi, Molina, mon avis et mon opinion,  _je_ les lis jamais. J'ai subitement oublié Skyrim depuis qu'un sous forum lui est dédié.

Et si votre argument est de ne pas gêner le forum général. J'ai envie de dire qu'il est complètement caduque. J'aime bien lire vos rapports, j'aime bien connaitre les actualités de EU et de Vicky, et c'est con à dire, mais je me suis procuré  EU _chronicles_ après avoir lu les rapports d'Ulrick. Et ce fut le commencement de ma mégalomanie   ::sad::  Je doute être le seul dans ce cas. Des AAR dans une section caché, ben, ça serait convaincre des convertis. 
Ensuite, sur le forum général, quand un jeu ne nous intéresse pas, on ne va pas dans le topic dédié. Donc je ne comprends pas trop comment on/vous pouvez gêner les autres utilisateurs. Bien sûr, il y a le problème des embouteillages, des débutants qui poseront des questions... Mais, il n'y a pas non plus foule qui poste dessus. Ca sera toujours moins pire que les topics unique des MMO, où il est extrêmement compliqué de s'y retrouver, mais pas impossible. 

Et dernier point et non des moindres: Quel plaisir de voir ces topics au dessus des FPS du moment  :Cigare:  On se sent moins seul  ::P:

----------


## Teto

> Je doute être le seul dans ce cas.


Tu devrais.  ::trollface:: 




> Et dernier point et non des moindres: Quel plaisir de voir ces topics au dessus des FPS du moment  On se sent moins seul


Là, c'est déjà un argument plus recevable !  ::P:

----------


## Ymnargue

_Grand Strategy Games_ : C'est très bien comme titre effectivement. Je reviens sur mon point de vue précédant qui consistait à mélanger toute la stratégie sur ce sous-forum. C'était une très mauvaise idée. Vos arguments m'ont convaincu. Clairement, un sous-forum Grand Strategy est la chose à faire.

Molina, j'ai bien lu ton message et il me semble que tu n'es pas le premier à relever le souci des sous-forums : Vous êtes plusieurs à ne pas aller voir les sous-forums. Ca m'étonne. Je ne juge pas, je trouve simplement ça étonnant car moi, j'ai toujours lu les sous-forums qui me paraissent indispensables à la clarté de lecture globale. Comment faire autrement que d'ouvrir un sous-forum Fallout ou Elder Scrolls (qui pourraient très bien être combinés  :tired: ) pour s'y retrouver entre les infos sur les jeux, les mods, les tweeks, les bugs, les tutos,... ? A mon sens, ce serait impossible.
De la même façon, pour les jeux de Grand Strategy, nous nous retrouvons avec une pléthore de titres, de mods, de cartes, de tutos, de parties multi, d'infos générales, de conseils, de tweeks (bordel, on parle de jeux Paradox notamment, et ce ne sont pas les plus stables du monde !). 

Par rapport à l'argument qui viserait à dire qu'un sous-forum limiterait de fait l'accès aux topics dédiés aux seuls aficionados du genre, j'ai envie de dire oui et non. Oui, il faut avoir un intérêt (aussi minime soit-il) pour ce genre de jeu quant on clic. Mais, prenons le contre exemple du sous-forum Elder Scrolls qui attire une masse de joueurs, et pas seulement l'élite vidéo-ludique de CPC (quoi que Detox et kilfou y passent parfois).

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Grand Strategy Games : Grande Stratégie en français c'est mieux non ?

----------


## znokiss

Je l'aurais mis en Austro-hongrois, le titre.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

:Emo: 

Et pourquoi pas en basque ?

----------


## Ymnargue

Mais le français, c'est moche. Jeux de Grande Stratégie ! C'est laid quoi. 
Grand Strategy Games, ça a quelque chose de classe.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Je l'aurais mis en Austro-hongrois, le titre.


C'est toujours mieux que le Grande-Bretanien

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Grande Stratégie tout court c'est le terme qu'on donne au genre en français.

Et non le français c'est pas laid, l'anglais par contre oui.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Je vote pour "Jeux de Grande Strategie (pour megalomanes en manque)."

----------


## Euklif

Avant de trouver un nom, faut déjà qu'un modo ou un gars de l'équipe passe pour voir si l'idée a des chances d'aboutir.


...


Caca.
Voila, vous pouvez modobeller. Z'avez vu comme je vous soutiens sans peur  ::ninja:: ?

----------


## Ymnargue

> Grande Stratégie tout court c'est le terme qu'on donne au genre en français.
> 
> Et non le français c'est pas laid, l'anglais par contre oui.


J'aurai dû mettre un  ::ninja::  à mon message.
Bien entendu que le français est beau  ::):  

Et je suis d'accord avec toi : "Grande Stratégie." Par contre, "Jeux de Grande Stratégie (pour Porte-Poisse en manque)" j'aime pas trop trop.

---------- Post added at 09h38 ---------- Previous post was at 09h37 ----------




> Avant de trouver un nom, faut déjà qu'un modo ou un gars de l'équipe passe pour voir si l'idée a des chances d'aboutir.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Caca.
> Voila, vous pouvez modobeller. Z'avez vu comme je vous soutiens sans peur ?


Il faut ajouter une certaine image ici, et ils vont venir  :;):

----------


## Tomaka17

Je vote pour "Stratégie élitiste"

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Avant de trouver un nom, faut déjà qu'un modo ou un gars de l'équipe passe pour voir si l'idée a des chances d'aboutir.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Caca.
> Voila, vous pouvez modobeller. Z'avez vu comme je vous soutiens sans peur ?


Ouaip, mais justement, quand viendront-ils ?  ::o: 

Du coup, tant pis, j'avais cree le post pour la prochaine GPO de CK II sur le forum multijoueurs, et je pense que j'ai bien fait parce que ca aurait vite ete le bazar entre les posts des debutants sur CK II ou les remarques sur le systeme d'heritage et ceux de la partie multi (on est deja page 9 !).

----------


## tompalmer

je soutiens, on galere

----------


## Nattefrost

Messieurs les modos/admins, nous sommes vraiment en chien d'une telle section pour le forum. Un post ne suffit pas pour parler de tous les aspects de ces jeux, bref comme on l'a dit au dessus : on galère.

----------


## reveur81

Je soutiens.

----------


## Aghora

> Il faut ajouter une certaine image ici, et ils vont venir


Bite.

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Je ne participe pas beaucoup au forum, et je tiens à signaler que je ne visite jamais ses sous-sections spécialisées. Mais gageons que si votre projet de séparation d'avec le "tout-venant" du jeu vidéo aboutit, je penserai tout de même à vous fréquenter, gens de bon goût !   ::): 

Par contre le terme de "grande stratégie" ne décrit que les jeux façon Paradox ou Civilization où l'on joue à l'échelle mondiale. Quid des jeux de simulation opérationnelle ou tactique comme ceux de chez Ageod ou Matrix ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Bopnc

Je suis avec vous, et pour une raison bien simple : s'il y a bien un genre qui se prête aux AAR de folie (avec plein de screens de cartes en 3 couleurs couvertes de pions), c'est bien les wargames.  ::P: 

Il est également clair que les mods des jeux Paradox mériteraient des topics spécifiques (et vu le nombre de jeux...).

Par contre, même si une section pour rassembler les topics Paradox existants (et surtout potentiels) serait déjà énorme, une section plus large ne serait pas du luxe vu la visibilité de certains fils (Combat Mission, Matrix games ou Ageod) qui ne sont pas forcément des jeux de grande stratégie. 

Du coup, pour chipoter sur l'hypothétique, on pourrait plutôt appeler ça genre "Grande stratégie et jeux d'Histoire" ou un truc approchant.  :;):

----------


## Gigax

Oui je pense que les jeux Matrix font partie de ce genre si particulier qu'est la Grande Stratégie. C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que Poisse voulait l'appeler (en moins digne, certes  ::): ).

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Euh Civilization dans Grande Stratégie... pitié non :P
Civ c'est de la simple stratégie au tour par tour, on a pas accès à suffisamment d'éléments pour parler de grande stratégie, de même pour les TW. En revanche Distant Worlds (pour mettre un exemple de Matrix), Rise of Prussia (pour Ageod) ou EU (pour Pdox) sont bien des jeux de grande stratégie.

Combat Mission c'est plus proche de la tactique que de la grande stratégie également (en gros c'est un peu deux opposés).

----------


## Grosnours

_And so it begins..._

C'est là tout le problème définir une catégorie et ses limites. Et je sens qu'on va avoir du mal à être tous d'accord.

----------


## Ymnargue

Pour le coup, je propose de pas essayer de mettre tout le monde d'accord. 
Allons-y franco, ratissons large. Y aura des râleurs, mais tant pis. Le principe d'un sous-forum, c'est de rassembler assez de jeux/joueurs pour valoir la peine d'être créé (à part celui de Stalker  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Charmide

Stratégie pointue, pour les hommes, hardc0re.. Élitiste c'est bien aussi mais ça fait redondant pour un sous-forum de CPC  ::ninja:: 
Tous les trucs avec des hex sont les bienvenus. Sauf Civ5.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ymnargue

Et X3 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bite.


C'est pas ce mot qu'il faut employer pour faire venir du beau monde, noob.
Je te montre :

Boulon Boulon Boulon Boulon Boulon

Là.

----------


## Charmide

mwa je panse plutau ke sa march mieu si tu fet sa 

Ou alors cette partie du forum est faite dans l'unique but de concentrer tous les relous qui ont des suggestions et de ne plus jamais avoir à les lire  :Emo: 




> Et X3 ?


Ah non, lui il a déjà son sticky que je me demande bien pourquoi !

----------


## Gigax

C'est quand même fou qu'on ait pas un petit signe de vie. Il faut attendre que le thread atteigne les 100 pages ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

S'ils sont en plein bouclage (genre une semaine sur deux  ::P: ) ils doivent avoir plus urgent à gérer que ceci. Et on est pas à la minute  ::P: .

----------


## Teto

Et puis avec le lancement de l'appli numérique ils ont dû avoir du taf.

----------


## Gigax

Ah oui, ça m'étais sorti de la tête  ::P:

----------


## Truhl

J'appuie cette demande, pour qu'on puisse enfin se séparer des grouillots qui parlent de CoD.  ::ninja:: 

Et pour le nom, je propose : Ouargueumes, Quatrisques, Paradosque et cie.

---------- Post added at 15h38 ---------- Previous post was at 15h37 ----------

Et ma surpuissance à nécessité l'ouverture d'une quatrième page.

Il faut créer ce sous forum.

----------


## Tomaka17

À partir de ce soir, si nos revendications ne sont pas satisfaites, on créé un topic par joueur participant à notre multi CK2, afin que chacun fasse son AAR perso

----------


## Gigax

C'est une menace ? #voixdugyrocoptèredansWarCraftIII

----------


## Chataigne

Ouiiii siiiire ! #voixdemerdedeceputaindepaysansdansWarcraftIII

Sinon j'ai pas dit mais je suis pour. Après c'est vrai que pour savoir si tel ou tel jeu a sa place dans cette section ca va nous donner de magnifique débat pas constructif (comme seul cpc sait les faire parfois).

Pour ma part je pense que les jeux proposés par M. Poisse au premier post sont pertinants.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Au pire on reporte chacun tous les messages du topic, ils finiront bien par réagir  ::P:

----------


## Bopnc

> Au pire on reporte chacun tous les messages du topic, ils finiront bien par réagir


Autrement qu'en distribuant des points tu veux dire ?  ::P:

----------


## Ymnargue

Il faut moddo-beller Porte-poisse. Dans l'ensemble, il le mérite de toute façon.

----------


## CaeDron

Comment faire réagir les modos ?

O
/////////////////)
O

----------


## Ash_Crow

> _And so it begins..._
> 
> C'est là tout le problème définir une catégorie et ses limites. Et je sens qu'on va avoir du mal à être tous d'accord.


C'est l'avantage de faire une catégorie "Jeux Paradox" : c'est objectif, ça ne prête pas à confusion (la seule question étant d'inclure ou non les jeux édités mais pas développés en interne.)

----------


## Charmide

Ouais mais ça fait vendu à un éditeur aussi  ::ninja:: 
Et c'est pas forcément un ensemble très homogène si on inclut ceux qui sont aussi édités. Et ça fait pas un ensemble très complet si on en exclut d'autres très similaires mais pas développés par Paradox. 
D'où le "Grande Stratégie" !

EDIT: C'est bien, faute d'être entendu on fait comme si on avait réussi en discutant déjà de la mise en place. Tactique du fait accompli.  ::trollface::

----------


## Gigax

Et les modos utilisent la technique du Dr. Queuille: _"Il n' y a pas de problème si difficile qu'il ne puisse se résoudre par une absence de décision"_.

----------


## znokiss

Sinon, chacun modobell son voisin du dessous et vu le boucan, ça va forcément rameuter du haut monde.

---------- Post added at 14h56 ---------- Previous post was at 14h56 ----------

Euh, voisin du dessus, plutôt.

----------


## Ymnargue

Sinon on peut parler de Dieudo, de Marine Le Pen et de petites culottes dans les mangas. Ca va attirer du monde ça. Forcément.

---------- Post added at 15h22 ---------- Previous post was at 15h20 ----------

Bon à part ça, je trouverais ça bien que quelqu'un crée un topic spécifique pour les mods de CK2. 
On pourrait en parler dans le topic dédié au jeu, mais ça ferait assez confus. 
Ce qui serait vraiment nickel, ce serait que la personne qui crée ce topic là soit au courant des mods et assez intéressé par le sujet pour mettre régulièrement à jour le premier post. 

Si l'un d'entre vous le fait, je promet de lui donner un bon gros paquet de bonbon. 
Et plus si affinité...

----------


## Thufir Hawat

J'ai essayé de signaler mais ça bug à chaque fois, c'est un complot  ::o:

----------


## Goji

Les modérateurs ne peuvent rien faire, les super-modérateurs sont malades et viennent de rendre copie du numéro 250, va falloir être un peu patients les gars.
Et gare au modobell abuzzz.

----------


## Tomaka17

Staline Nazi Dieudonné Le Pen Sarkozy Poitrine Seins Sexe Nudité Bite Poil

Si avec ça y a pas de modo qui vient sur ce topic  ::ninja:: 


EDIT : grillé  :<_<:

----------


## CaeDron

Wai mais Goji c'est pas un vrai modo apparament

----------


## Goji

Non, je suis quasi-modo seulement.

----------


## CaeDron

znokiss n'avait pas fait étalage de son talent.

Heureusement Goji le rattrape.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Au pire comme on es tous de "grands stratèges" on fait la révolution, faut donc définir une stratégie pour prendre le pouvoir et instaurer la dictature des "MMM Stratèges" (en chiffre romain pour faire légitime, et 3000 pour le côté divin...) !

----------


## Ymnargue

Et beh, c'est compliqué d'avoir une réponse  :;): 
Pour revenir sur ce que propose Ash_Crow, moi, je suis plutôt pour la création d'un sous-forum Grande Stratégie. Les jeux Paradox, c'est trop axé sur un seul éditeur et ça ne m'enchante pas. Grande Stratégie, c'est très vague et en même temps suffisamment précis. 
Par contre, je pense qu'il faut éviter tout sectarisme. Si certains jeux sont incorporés à ce sous-forum (tels les TW), évitons de râler et acceptons les. 
Voir petit, ça réduit la portée du sous-forum. Voir trop grand, ça nuit à l'intérêt de sa création. On évite donc les RTS. On parle uniquement de jeux de grande stratégie (mêlant Gestion et Stratégie.) Bon, les TW, c'est pas vraiment leur place.

Mais je préfère un sous-forum Grande Stratégie AVEC les TW plutôt qu'aucun sous-forum.

----------


## Bopnc

En fait on se prend la tète pour rien, on n'a qu'a demander le sous forum "des jeux de stratégie d'Ackboo" et c'est réglé.  ::P: 

Blague à part ça ferait bizarre d'avoir un sous forum limité à la "grande stratégie". Ça ne caractérise pas assez précisément les jeux qui nous intéressent. Dans "grande stratégie" on peut y mettre les Civilizations, les Total War ou même Sin of a Solar Empire...mais par contre des jeux comme les HPS, Panzer Corp, Field of glory, Combat Mission seraient exclus. C'est pas tout à fait ce que porte poisse recherchait. 

Bon après, c'est sur que le forum n'est pas noyé de posts des derniers jeux cités, mais disons que l'objectif à la base, ça serait quand même d'avoir une sous section pour les grognards, donc pour tout ce qui rentre dans la catégorie "wargames". Catégorie qui est difficile à définir autrement..."Jeux d'histoire" ? "Stratégie élitiste ?"... "Ackboo's-games" ?  :^_^:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

J'aime bien "Les jeux Ackboo.". Ca nous évite tous les problèmes de classement et de triage, en effet.

Et puis il est temps qu'Ackbioutiful ait un monument (même si ce n'est qu'un sous-forum) à sa gloire !  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Faut quand même que le nom reste clair histoire que le caneton tout frais arrivé sur le fofo puisse s'y retrouver dans ce repaire de stratégos tarés.

----------


## Flad

Je propose "le grand strat' et guerre".

----------


## znokiss

"Le topic aux milles strates..."

----------


## helldraco

> Je propose "le grand strat' et guerre".


Ho putin, magnifique !  ::wub:: 

Goldorak FTW !

----------


## Flad

> "Le topic aux milles strates..."


Pourquoi je pense aux mondes engloutis en lisant "strates" ?

----------


## helldraco

Parce que c'est dans le générique.  :;): 

C'est une demande de sections pour jeu de barbus ou une section pour des adultes qui regrettent recre A2 ?

----------


## Flad

Perso je joue pas aux jeux de stratégie donc bon, jsuis un peu HS ^^

----------


## Ymnargue

> Je propose "le grand strat' et guerre".


Oui bah tu joues pas aux jeux de Stratégie, mais tu as raison.
Grande Strat' et Guerre, c'est nickel.
Il faut regrouper les jeux de Grandes Stratégie et les Wargames dans le même sous-forum.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Mais commencer à faire des sous forums Wargme ça conduit à des sous forums Stratégie, des sous forums FPS, RPG, etc. 

Je sais pas trop si cette organisation est voulue par la rédac ... Enfin, de toutes façons, que des suppositions vu que personne ne réponds §§
EDIT : Par contre c'est vrai que les jeux d'Ackboo  ::trollface:: 

Et on pourra continuer de rédiger le fameux journal des fans d'Ackboo, gare au Stalker et au photo dans la boîte aux lettres  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ymnargue

Non mais à un moment, ce qui importe pour créer un sou-forum, n'est-ce pas la quantité de topic créés par un jeu ou par un genre ?
Pour les jeux de Grande Stratégie et les Wargames, il y a des topics génériques pour chaque jeux, des topics multis, des topics mods (génériques voir spécifiques pour les gros gros mods), des topics moding, des topics AAR, des topics Screens,...

Ça en fait une chiée.

----------


## Charmide

> Mais commencer à faire des sous forums Wargme ça conduit à des sous forums Stratégie, des sous forums FPS, RPG, etc. 
> 
> Je sais pas trop si cette organisation est voulue par la rédac ... Enfin, de toutes façons, que des suppositions vu que personne ne réponds §§.


On en a déjà parlé mais non, pas forcément, en l'occurrence ce qu'on veut c'est bien plus spécifique que "Stratégie", "FPS" (aka la moitié du forum  ::ninja:: ) ou "RPG" !

Et puis what Slowhand said.

Ce topic restera au sommet de la première page! Keep up the fight!

----------


## Bopnc

> Mais commencer à faire des sous forums Wargme ça conduit à des sous forums Stratégie, des sous forums FPS, RPG, etc. 
> 
> Je sais pas trop si cette organisation est voulue par la rédac ... Enfin, de toutes façons, que des suppositions vu que personne ne réponds §§


C'est vrai que ça ne colle pas vraiment à la façon dont le forum est organisé actuellement, et qu'une section wargame risque de déclencher des revendication sur une sous section RPG/Action/STR/... 

Une sous section Paradox ferait parfaitement l'affaire par contre.

----------


## Gigax

Enfin, les Wargame, c'est pas les RPG ou les FPS. Déjà, y'a un sous-forum Skyrim, ensuite quand on parle de Wargame, on parle de jeu à fort potentiel de thread, et puis qui polluent déjà le le forum principal. En ce moment y'a 3-4 thread Crusader Kings (Mod/Principal/AAR) plus le thread EU3, le thread HOI3, le thread du Multi CK2. Et on a pas encore créé le thread avec les screeshot et tout. C'est pour plus de lisibilité qu'on fait cette demande. Depuis plus d'un mois. Sans une seule réponse.

----------


## jmp

Je soutiens le projet mais je peux comprendre les réticences... Parce qu'enfin, soyons honnêtes : les thread HoI3, Victoria2, Sengoku, AoD, M&B etc ne sont pas très actifs (voire carrément morts pour certains), et la bousculade sur ceux de CK2 s'expliquent par la sortie récente (je suis curieux de voir l'activité dans deux mois) et les parties multi en cours. Un sous-forum pour plus de lisibilité c'est très bien, mais ça doit aussi être justifié par une bonne fréquentation sinon c'est la porte ouverte à la multiplication à l'infini de rubriques spécialisées, ce qui rendrait la navigation très laborieuse pour peu qu'on s'intéresse à plusieurs types de jeu.

----------


## Ymnargue

Une petite réponse, svp ?
Ce serait sympa de savoir si notre demande est recevable ou bien si on se fatigue pour rien  ::):

----------


## Euklif

Il se repose de leur bouclage pour l'instant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## SetaSensei

La création de sous forum est décidée lorsqu'il y a une trop grande affluence sur un ou plusieurs topics du même genre (exemple : The Elder Scrolls suite au flood monstrueux sur le topic de Skyrim).

Il y a certes du monde sur certains topics, mais pas de quoi faire peur.
Je pense que le message est passé auprès de la rédaction et qu'ils vont étudier la demande, cependant, ne vous attendez pas forcément à un miracle.

(Au fait, les modérateurs ne peuvent *pas* créer de sous forum, pas la peine de me MP pour essayer de court-circuiter l'affaire.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Flad

Ok je te mp.

----------


## Charmide

Je veux savoir à quel moment il y a eu une trop grand affluence sur le topic de STALKER ou d'ArmA II du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

Pour STALKER et Arma II c'est surtout le nombre de threads différents (mods & tweaks, online, offline, ...) qui ont amené à la création de sous forums. Et peut être aussi le fanboyisme de certains rédacteurs. Mais je peux pas apporter de preuves.
Par contre commencez pas à créer plein de threads inutiles pour faire gonfler les stats. Je vous surveille.  :tired:

----------


## Gigax

L'idée qu'on essaie de transmettre, c'est que justement, on se restreint pour ne pas faire des tas de topics. On est plus civilisé que les joueurs de STALKER dirons-nous  ::ninja:: . On arriverait sans problème à étoffer un sous-forum. Parce que les thread mod/AAR/Multi/Solo on peut les créer aussi.

----------


## Charmide

Ouais c'est l'idée que je voulais transmettre.
Si on veut un sous-forum c'est précisément parce que, comme on l'a expliqué dans ce thread depuis quelques mois, c'est pas à cause de la fréquentation en particulière mais parce qu'il y a un nombre de threads différents (mods, online, offline, AARs..)  qu'on pourrait avoir pour chacun des jeux et qui pour l'instant se marche(raie)nt (si jamais on se permettait de les créer), à l'image de Stalker et d'Arma  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La création de sous forum est décidée lorsqu'il y a une trop grande affluence sur un ou plusieurs topics du même genre


On va mettre Anonymous qui sont over 9000 sur le coup.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Le problème c'est que ces jeux requièrent une information organisée et qu'un simple topic ne permet pas de faire cette information. (Je vais faire un peu de pub mais face au manque de forums de ce genre sur le net francophone j'avais lancé un projet similaire il y a quelques années et qui commence à bien tourner si ça vous intéresse : MundusBellicus.fr)

_(Je raye si ça vous semble déplacé, il s'agit pas de faire de la concurrence à CPC vu que nous ne sommes que des bénévoles sur une catégorie de jeux bien précise mais plutôt d'essayer de réunir des joueurs assez rares et éparpillés)_

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> La création de sous forum est décidée lorsqu'il y a une trop grande affluence sur un ou plusieurs topics du même genre (exemple : The Elder Scrolls suite au flood monstrueux sur le topic de Skyrim).


Le nombre de post dans un seul topic ou bien plusieurs sur un même jeux/style peuvent amener un nouveau sous forum ?

Parce que là je dois dire que concernant les rogue-like on voit fleurir des tas de topics sur ce genre particulier, difficile de s'y retrouver entre tous les jeux.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je suis Da-Soth et j'approuve ce topic.

On voit souvent des topics "Paradox" en tête de gondole. Ca serait bien de les rassembler en un seul sous forum.

Puis ça rajouterait du prestige pour la vitrine, ici on aime les jeux barbus avec du torse aux poils (ou l'inverse, je sais plus).

----------


## Flad

J'aimerai profiter de ce topic pour citer un grand philosophe (Rocco S.) qui disait : "Change pas de main, je sens que ca vient".

----------


## znokiss

Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas créer une section spéciale où on regrouperait tous les topics concernant des demandes d'ouverture de sections dédiées. 
:wehavetogodeeper:

----------


## Ymnargue

> *Je suis Da-Soth et j'approuve ce topic.*


Je pense qu'on a tout ce qu'il nous faut maintenant.
Vous l'ouvrez quand du coup le sous-forum ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> une section spéciale où on regrouperait tous les topics concernant des demandes d'ouverture de sections dédiées


Merci de ne pas ninja-post. Ouvre ton propre topic pour faire ta demande stp.

:infiniteloop:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je rejoins un peu tardivement le lobby Paradoxal, mais on pourrait carrément faire une section les jeux fan2ackboo (qui incluent bien sûr les Grand Strategy Games de Paradox). Ceci n'étant bien sûr qu'une première étape :

12.05.2012 : CPC ouvre enfin un sous-forum fan2ackboo. Le même jour ackboo envoie un tweet sur EU IV (un fake bien sûr), mais passe enfin la barre de 30 followers.
28.09.2012 : le sous-forum fan2ackboo grossit et passe le nombre incroyable des 500 threads. Des demandes apparaissent ça et là réclamant l'indépendance du sous-forum.
15.10.2012 : 1000 threads atteints pour 25 connectés permanents. ackboo passe temporairement à 800 000 followers avec le hashtag #Victoria #naked, profitant de la confusion engendrée par une vidéo youtube décortiquant le moteur de Victoria II.
08.11.2012 : 5000 threads, 26 connectés (ackboo qui passait là par hasard) parmi eux le fameux "[CKII] gavelkind et chaud lapin : une stratégie pour le Comté du Gévaudan".
20.11.2012 : la grogne monte et l'indépendance de fan2ackboo est réclamée de plus en plus ouvertement
05.12.2012 : ouverture de la page fan2ackboo.geocities.com qui passe directement dans le top 10 des sites les plus visités. ackboo repasse à 15 followers après un tweet malheureux sur Nogent.
15.12.2012 : En réaction à la fuite des lecteur vers fan2ackboo, CPC lance un supplément Fan2ackboo dans le magazine. Réaction de l'intéressé : "Ah, enfin de la place pour que je puisse parler de LMFAO !"
21.12.2012 : Premières estimations de vente : Canard PC est en rupture malgré 2 nouveaux tirages à  500 000 exemplaires chacun, Canard PC est renommé en Fan2ackboo Magazine. Victoire totale des séparatistes. ackboo tweete : "C'est sympa, j'aurai de la pintade à Noël". Malheureusement, 0 follower pour tenter de décrypter cet énigmatique message.

----------


## Da-Soth

:^_^:

----------


## Charmide

:^_^: 

Bon, il est bientôt fini ce bouclage oui?  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Ah Pancho, tu m'as bien fait rire.

Mie de rien, c'est pas mal comme nom de sous-forum, parce que du coup on peut y incorporer à la fois les jeux Grande Stratégie Paradox et les Wargames (WITE, WITP, etc.).

(On pourra créer une secte qui s'appellerait les Ackbioutifoules.  :Bave: )

----------


## Zebip

Tel le pitbull nain à poil long je viens défendre ma niche! Avec un sous forum on pourrait lancer nos discutions entre chauves/barbus/bedonnant (plusieurs choix possibles) sans effaroucher les autres joueurs.


PS: Tiens salut Da Soth ça whog ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> PS: Tiens salut Da Soth ça whog ?


Hey BipBip !  :;): 

Whooooogggg Troooooolllll !!!

Putain ça me rajeunit pas.  :Emo:

----------


## Gigax

Une supplique de plus pour le #150  :Emo:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Ce topic va bientôt se transformer en "Topic des Lamentations (et des Lamentins)" si ça continue !

----------


## znokiss

Un jour, j'étais dans une station ski dans le valais en Suisse. J'avais un jardin au pied d'un vieux mur où poussait de la menthe poivrée délicieuse pour le thé. C'était le mur de la menthe à Sion.

----------


## Anonyme210226

T'as pas remarqué le curieux manège des taupes au pied de ce mur ? Parce que les taupes piquent de la menthe à Sion.

----------


## Da-Soth

Sion

---------- Post added at 15h17 ---------- Previous post was at 15h15 ----------




> (et des Lamentins)"


Bon ok...

----------


## Charmide

Je crois que j'ai la solution pour qu'on ait une réponse !  ::trollface:: 

SVP monsignor Boulon, on le veut notre sous-forum  :Emo:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Si ça continue, j'utiliserai mes super-pouvoirs de Poisse, dont le très fameux : "passage sous le bureau".  ::trollface::   :Bave:

----------


## CaeDron

:Bave:  (/////////(O)

----------


## Gigax

Si Hollande est élu, on crée un sous-forum afin d'organiser la résistance et de doter la France d'une élite militaire capable de repousser les chars russes ?

----------


## CaeDron

> Si Hollande est élu, on crée un sous-forum afin d'organiser la résistance et de doter la France d'une élite militaire capable de repousser les chars russes ?


Je suis l'une des 10 personnes qui surveillent l'internet et je constate que vous parlez de politique alors que c'est interdit. Je télécharge tout le site pour garder des preuves. On se reverra devant le Procureur de Paris.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Que quelqu'un fasse une signature "Sous-forum Paradox: le changement, c'est maintenant." !

----------


## Tomaka17

C'est pas une signature mais :

----------


## Charmide

:^_^:

----------


## tompalmer

Maintenant qu'aujourd'hui on a encore gagné un topic, va falloir commencer a nous considérer  ::P:

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Je dépoussière un peu.

On finira peut être par prendre en compte notre lobby  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Je me joins au club.


Le Lobby Paradoxiste est très puissant.

----------


## Gigax

On a même pas la moindre marque d'attention. On va faire sécession  :Emo:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

:breton: ?

----------


## Flad

C'est comme le topic Diablo, tant que vous êtes pas à 666 pages ça n'émouvra personne

----------


## CaeDron

Nan mais les admins doivent faire la tactique de l'autruche.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Quand on sait que créer un sous forum sur un vbulletin prend approximativement 15 secondes  ::cry:: 

Ou alors faut changer le titre du topic :

"Pour que David Guetta mix sur l'entête de CPC aux prochains canard music award"
"Pour que Call of Duty soit enseigné au collège"

Peut être que ça attira leur attention  ::|:

----------


## Charmide

On sait plus quoi faire pour se faire remarquer  :Emo:

----------


## tompalmer

Je propose d'établir une tête de pont en convaincant ackboo, lui nous comprendra  ::sad::

----------


## CaeDron

Ils s'en foutent je vous dis, ils font juste comme s'ils n'avaient pas vu ce topic.

----------


## Charmide

::o:  !

----------


## tompalmer

::XD::

----------


## Ymnargue

The fire from the sky still falls.
Paradox subforum has not been launched yet !

----------


## Gigax

::o:  !

----------


## Anonyme210226

:^_^:

----------


## Aghora

> On sait plus quoi faire pour se faire remarquer


Des gifs Star Trek ? Des gifs de Hitler, Hindenburg, Victoria (la reine pas le jeu) ?

----------


## Flad

Des Boobs !!!

----------


## Charmide

> !


 ::lol:: 




> Des gifs Star Trek ? Des gifs de Hitler, Hindenburg, Victoria (la reine pas le jeu) ?


On fait gagner la totale Paradox pour un certain post de la page n°666 de ce thread? 

Sinon des boobs, ça me paraît cohérent:



 ::ninja::

----------


## Gigax

Va falloir flooder sec alors.

----------


## Flad

Combo ultime pour que ce topic ne soit plus ignoré : 666 pages de boobs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Les boobs d'Hitler et de Hindenburg ? Ou ceux de Vicky ?  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Je trouve rien de tout ça, mais je suis sûr que ça existe quelque part. Internet ne m'a jamais déçu là-dessus  ::(: 

---------- Post added at 17h14 ---------- Previous post was at 17h12 ----------

Hum.

----------


## Tomaka17



----------


## Dyce

Je recopie un message concenrant la demande de création d'un sous forum : 

<p>


> Oui. J'en parlais encore avant-hier avec Kahn. Et on n'est toujours pas parvenu à une décision définitive.</p>
> <p>Donc non, on ne vous a pas oublié.


</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>

----------


## Charmide

::lol:: 

On veut l'identité du camp du non maintenant, histoire d'envoyer les pots de vin.

Peut-être qu'on devrait pas enterrer le début du topic où on argumentait sur pourquoi ça serait bien utile aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Gigax

::lol:: 

_Sieg !_

----------


## tompalmer

J'aurais cru qu'ackboo faisait pression  ::o:

----------


## Bah

Le Porte-poisse has been sent to fabricate claims at CPC's redaction.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Avec le bol qu'on a, on récupèrera qu'un claim sur le comté de Barredevie.

----------


## Bah

> Avec le bol qu'on a, on récupèrera qu'un claim sur le comté de Barredevie.


Dans 25 ans...

----------


## Gigax

::XD::

----------


## Frite

While fabricating claims at CPC's Rédaction, your chancellor Porte-Poisse was imprisonned by Duke Boulon von CPC.  ::sad::

----------


## Gigax

> Not only did our assassin get discovered, he also managed to implicate that we were behind it. Now Duke Boulon von CPC is showing proofs to everyone in the CPC's redaction that we have broken our feudal contract with our liege.


 ::o: 

_By Jove !_

----------


## Darkath

Wait comment le Chancellor s'est transformé en assassin là  :tired:

----------


## Gigax

On peut faire les deux.

----------


## Darkath

On s'est trompé de cible, c'est LFS qui s'occuperait a priori de ça. D'ailleurs il a dit qu'il en discutait avec Khan Lust, et qu'ils ne nous on pas oublié (topic diablo 3)

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Poisse, mi-diplomate, mi-espion, 100% lèche-cul.  ::trollface::   ::ninja:: 

Que puis-je pour vous ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il n'y aura pas de sous forum paradox.
Ca rend les communautés consanguines.

On préfère qu'il y ait un topic pour chaque jeu, comme ça, des gens qui se baladent dans jeu PC peuvent découvrir des trucs qu'ils n'auraient jamais eu l'idée de mater planqués dans un sous forum.

Qui plus est, Paradox, c'est des jeux et des genres différents... Donc, aucun intérêt de faire un sous forum, à part vous donner l'impression d'appartenir à une caste exceptionnelle.

On veut pas morceler le forum, on préfère un chouette pot pourri.

----------


## znokiss

J'avoue que le coup de la découverte, c'est un argument valable. Je me suis surpris à parcourir par curiosité tel topic au nom bizarre sur un jeu auquel je n'aurais jamais touché, juste comme ça, parce que je suis tombé dessus au hasard dans la section JV. Je me rappelle avoir lu avec intérêt les débuts des canards dans Aurora ou Solium Infernum.

Si tout se retrouve dans une section, peu de chance que je vienne à nouveau suivre quelques aventures de canards sur le dernier wargame médiéval pointu.

----------


## Gigax

Ainsi soit-il.

----------


## Aghora

Effectivement. Par contre, est ce qu'un système de libellés à la manière de la partie "Canard Café" pourrait pas réconcilier le côté découverte avec le côté "organisationnel" ?

----------


## Charmide

> Il n'y aura pas de sous forum paradox.
> Ca rend les communautés consanguines.
> 
> On préfère qu'il y ait un topic pour chaque jeu, comme ça, des gens qui se baladent dans jeu PC peuvent découvrir des trucs qu'ils n'auraient jamais eu l'idée de mater planqués dans un sous forum.
> 
> Qui plus est, Paradox, c'est des jeux et des genres différents... Donc, aucun intérêt de faire un sous forum, à part vous donner l'impression d'appartenir à une caste exceptionnelle.
> 
> On veut pas morceler le forum, on préfère un chouette pot pourri.


Sur la consanguinité je dis pas, si c'est certainement un problème potentiel, ça dépend surtout de la tolérance naturelle à l'accueil des nouveaux des joueurs qui s'y retrouvent. 

Par contre dire que le seul intérêt c'est flatter notre ego, c'est y aller un peu fort. On a passé plusieurs des pages initiales à donner d'autres raisons, la principale le genre génère une foison de trucs qui demandent leurs propres topics, comme les parties en multi très nombreuses, les mods qui sont très nombreux et dont on aimerait bien faire l'inventaire et la promotion, les AAR ou récit de parties qui remplissent un topic à eux tous seuls très facilement.. 
Nous aussi on préfère un topic pour chaque jeu sur le général, c'est l'idée d'en exporter certains. 

Et sur l'unité de la chose, quand on dit jeux Paradox, y'a bien une certaine cohérence. On parle de ceux qui sont développés par eux ou sur leurs moteurs (Victoria, Europa Universalis, Magna Mundi, Darkest Hour, Hearts of Iron, Crusader Kings, etc..), et aussi des jeux qui s'en rapprochent (wargames étant un terme générique aussi bien qu'un autre). 

Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est vrai qu'il y a une grosse perte de visibilité. Le système de libellés est pas mal mais ça résoudrait pas le problème de squattage du général par des threads pointus du style "Comment tweaker ton Skyrim" ou "Pack de textures mega bien pour STALKER". 

*Du coup, pourquoi ne pas continuer le système actuel des sous-forums, qui est bien utile pour contenir les choses qui typiquement n'intéressent que ceux qui veulent aller la chercher, mais conserver les topics de "Discussion générale" (ie. 1/100ème de ces sous-forums) dans la catégorie Général, afin de servir d'accroche pour ceux qui pourraient passer à côté d'un sous-forum, et d'empêcher que la communauté autour du jeu en question finisse par tourner en système fermé?*

Je mets du gras parce que ça m'a l'air génial  :Cigare:

----------


## Gigax

Quelle brillante idée mon petit Charmide  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

En plus, nous sommes une caste de gamer exceptionnel  :Cigare:

----------


## Gigax

Votez massivement non !  ::ninja:: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...forum-diablo-3

----------


## Charmide

J'attends que Boulon aille également y faire parler sa plume  ::trollface:: 
Et réponde ici aussi !

----------


## tompalmer

La caste des joueurs blizzard va tout raffler  ::o: 

Non mais sinon on fait un sous forum "grand strategy', ou 'wargame'. ça resout le probleme

----------


## O.Boulon

Faire un sous forum Diablo, c'est pas la même chose : c'est sur une seule licence, voire sur un seul jeu.
Et de toutes façons, c'est déjà tous des teubés consanguins.

----------


## Charmide

Y'a plus de liant entre les jeux développés par Paradox sur le moteur Clausewitz qu'entre Diablo II et III  ::o: 
En bonus, dans 2 mois le sous-forum Diablo serait aussi mort que celui des Elder Scrolls, et dans 5 il rejoindrait celui de Fallout. Alors que nos arguments sont grands et intemporels !

----------


## tompalmer

On peut pas dire, c'est vrai, qu'on est des mecs qui ne jouent que 6 mois

----------


## BoZo

Je préférerais un sous forum Soldner, un vrai jeu d'hommes pas consanguins.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Et un sous-forum fan2ackboo alors ?

----------


## Tomaka17

Ceci est une honte, un scandale

On donne un sous-forum aux décérébrés qui jouent à Diablo et pas à l'élite de la nation qui joue aux jeux Paradox

----------


## Aghora

C'est un paradoxe, en effet.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Teto

Ouais, tout à fait d'accord. Surtout pour un jeu qui soi-disant sera déserté d'ici 2 mois (j'exagère bien entendu).

----------


## Anton

Tout le monde doit jouer à _D3_ à la rédac. Dans les heures qui suivent la sortie du jeu, hop, section _Diablo_. 
Doit y avoir qu'ackboo à jouer aux jeux Paradox. Donc logiquement, la rédac n'en a rien à foutre  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Toujours pas compris pourquoi on utilisait les sous-forums comme une vanne pour relâcher la pression sur le général à chaque grosse sortie, en se basant uniquement sur du court terme, et pas comme un vrai outil pour une série de jeux qui en a besoin parce qu'elle a une communauté durable, changeante et en croissance, qui organise un tas de trucs et qui a encore plus à faire avec un sous-forum. 
C'est pas génial à moyen terme tout ça. 

Du coup je crois qu'Anton a bon  ::trollface::

----------


## Tomaka17

Plus sérieusement je ne comprends vraiment pas l'intérêt de ce nouveau sous-forum

Il n'y a pas d'aspect compétitif dans le jeu, les drops sont trop aléatoires pour que le trade fonctionne en communauté restreinte, il y a peu de chances que deux canards soient exactement à la même quête de la même difficulté, donc je ne nous vois pas organiser des parties coop (d'autant que le temps que quelqu'un réponde à ta demande sur le forum, tu seras déjà 3 quêtes plus loin)
Et vu la pauvreté de la personnalisation possible, il est probable que dans deux/trois semaines on aura des guides de référence pour chaque classe sur le forum officiel, du coup à chaque fois que quelqu'un posera une question sur le topic d'une classe on le redirigera là-bas
En fait à part la liste des battletags des canards je ne vois pas de topic qui vaille la peine d'exister

----------


## Charmide

On a trois topics vraiment utiles: Général, organisation de multi normal, organisation de multi hardcore. 
Le reste est tellement général que ça peut aller dans le premier. La seule raison pour que ça y soit pas, c'est qu'en ce moment, le dit topic prend 30 pages/jour.
Ça sera plus le cas dans 1 mois, le sous-forum sera inutile et on aura des tas de topics qui vaudraient juste un poste, à côté de deux ou trois topics utiles mais dont le seul intérêt est le post original (guide par exemple), et qui donc n'ont pas beaucoup de sens comme topic.

----------


## helldraco

Vous lisez pas les posts des autres ? 




> Il n'y aura pas de sous forum paradox.
> Ca rend les communautés consanguines.
> 
> On préfère qu'il y ait un topic pour chaque jeu, comme ça, des gens qui se baladent dans jeu PC peuvent découvrir des trucs qu'ils n'auraient jamais eu l'idée de mater planqués dans un sous forum.
> 
> Qui plus est, Paradox, c'est des jeux et des genres différents... Donc, aucun intérêt de faire un sous forum, à part vous donner l'impression d'appartenir à une caste exceptionnelle.
> 
> On veut pas morceler le forum, on préfère un chouette pot pourri.





> Faire un sous forum Diablo, c'est pas la même chose : c'est sur une seule licence, voire sur un seul jeu.
> Et de toutes façons, c'est déjà tous des teubés consanguins.


C'est clair: y'a une sous section diablo pour les parquer. Les topics paradox sont intéressants (pis vos titres sont marrants à lire, flippants, mais marrants), c'est donc plaisant de tomber dessus par hasard. Alors que les topics sur D3 ... 'fin bref, c'est une bonne chose au final: ils ont leur bac à sable pour jouer et la section PC regagne la lisibilité perdue avec les topics à deux balles. Tout le monde est gagnant non ?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci.

----------


## Charmide

Non, on lit rien, et on était clairement pas en train de réagir aux posts de Boulon. 

Je trouve toujours ça aussi pertinent de créer des sous-forums rien que pour clarifier le général. Dans 2 semaines ça sera plus nécessaire, CPC c'est pas généraliste pour rien, et c'est pas dur de faire l'effort mental intense d'ignorer les [Diablo III] en attendant. Ensuite, y'aura plus que trois topics vraiment utiles. 

Par ailleurs et qu'on me quote pas Omar et Fred là-dessus, mais quand Boulon dit :



> Qui plus est, Paradox, c'est des jeux et des genres différents... Donc, aucun intérêt de faire un sous forum


Il a clairement pas compris à quoi on faisait référence, donc pas lu les posts des 6 pages précédentes.
Mais c'est peut-être ce que tu voulais dire dans ton message, helldraco  ::trollface:: 

EDIT: Ah tiens  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Les sous forums, c'est pour parquer la masse des lourds mainstream (diablo, minecraft).
En créant un sous forum paradox/wargame/grand strategy/Chaource, on condamne ses utilisateurs à tourner en circuit fermé.... Tout en empêchant les gens de découvrir des jeux qui auraient pu les intéresser autrement parce qu'ils se retrouveront planqué dans les tréfonds du forum.
Et on ne va pas se prendre la tête à faire des renvois entre forum général, sous forums, catégories & co... On a déjà testé, ça ne fonctionne pas.

Ca vous déplaît, je peux le comprendre...
Mais ça ne sert à rien d'épiloguer ou de nous prendre la tête : on a une toute petite expérience de la gestion des forums, on a déjà pas mal débattu de ce genre de questions à la rédac et on a conclut que ce n'était pas pertinent.

----------


## Charmide

On a poireauté pendant quelques mois pendant lesquels on étalait nos arguments avant d'avoir une réponse, de laquelle j'ai déduit qu'on avait comprit que ce qu'on voulait, c'était faire un sous-forum avec du Majesty 2, du Mount and Blade et du Magicka. Faut pas s'étonner qu'on réagisse. 

Quid de ma suggestion de laisser les topics de discussion général dans le forum général?
Me semble pas mal. Y'a des gens qui jouent à Diablo III, y'en a d'autres qui comptent les poils de fesses de Belial pour extrapoler sur le scénar de l'extension et qui connaissent par coeur l'ensemble des compétences et des runes.  
Ça annihile l'idée du circuit fermé ou de l'absence de découverte: y'a autant de portes d'entrée qu'avant. Ça nous permet juste de ranger la masse de topic qui n'intéresseront que les initiés (mods, parties multis en cours, AARs). Je sais pas ce que vous avez déjà essayé, mais cette solution demande zéro maintenance. 

J'ai bien compris comment vous voyez la chose pour le parcage du grand public, mais notre modèle c'était plutôt les sous-forums Arma II, World of Tanks, TF2, Starcraft 2.. Des machins que ça arrange d'avoir leur coin pas (ou plus) particulièrement parce qu'ils ont 12 000 000 de posts par seconde, mais plutôt par facilité d'organisation.

----------


## tompalmer

Non mais laisse Charmide, ce qui dit est recevable. (tant qu'on a le tableau de bord on tourne quand même en circuit fermé  :;):  )

----------


## O.Boulon

Si on peut même plus s'amuser à vous regarder poster...
Sinon, pour ton modèle d'orga, ça demandera de la maintenance, car tous les mongolos qui ne lisent pas les règles de modération, ni les first posts, ni les guidelines, ni les avertissements, ni les notices contineuront à poster leur topic tout neuf dans le général au lieu d'aller dans la sous partie.

On a envisagé pas mal de cas de figures et, comme souvent, c'est le plus simpliste qui fonctionne le mieux en demandant le moins de modération et en offrant le maximum d'avantage.

----------


## Bah

> On a poireauté pendant quelques mois pendant lesquels on étalait nos arguments avant d'avoir une réponse, de laquelle j'ai déduit qu'on avait comprit que ce qu'on voulait, c'était faire un sous-forum avec du Majesty 2, du Mount and Blade et du Magicka. Faut pas s'étonner qu'on réagisse.


Faut pas s'emballer non plus hein, t'étais pas à faire la queue à l'ANPE pendant des mois avec un petit panier pique-nique pour survivre.




> Quid de ma suggestion de laisser les topics de discussion général dans le forum général?
> Ça annihile l'idée du circuit fermé ou de l'absence de découverte: y'a autant de portes d'entrée qu'avant. Ça nous permet juste de ranger la masse de topic qui n'intéresseront que les initiés (mods, parties multis en cours, AARs). Je sais pas ce que vous avez déjà essayé, mais cette solution demande zéro maintenance. 
> 
> J'ai bien compris comment vous voyez la chose pour le parcage du grand public, mais notre modèle c'était plutôt les sous-forums Arma II, World of Tanks, TF2, Starcraft 2.. Des machins que ça arrange d'avoir leur coin pas (ou plus) particulièrement parce qu'ils ont 12 000 000 de posts par seconde, mais plutôt par facilité d'organisation.


A partir du moment où c'est un sous-forum de dizaines de jeux, c'est plus du tout dans la même optique que les sous-forums TF2, ARMA ou Diablo, c'est une vraie contradiction ce que tu proposes. Pis c'est vrai que les quelques topics dont on parle et qui vivent ce sont pas les AAR's ou autres trucs spécialisés, ce sont les topics généraux. Genre celui de CK2 il est en première ou deuxième page depuis la sortie du jeu. C'est franchement pas sûr que segmenter les messages de ces jeux en plusieurs topics nous amène vraiment plus de choses que maintenant. 

Moi par exemple je vais toujours dans le topic CK2, mais s'il y avait un sous-forum, j'irai probablement moins souvent là-bas que dans le topic général (parce que j'ai pas envie de lire des AAR ou des organisations de parties multi et d'ailleurs on y mettrait quoi dans ce sous-forum en fait ?), du coup les messages qui pourraient m'intéresser dans ces topics qui m'intéressent pas, je les perdrai, alors que maintenant ils vont dans le topic général CK2.

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà, ce qui est important c'est que vous vous puissiez tourner en circuit fermé avec vos topics favoris mais que les gens qui trainent pour découvrir le fasse de la manière la plus simple et immédiate possible : y a un titre de topic qui m'attire, je clique dessus.
Pare que le gros intérêt du forum et de canardpc c'est quand même ça : donner envie de jeux chelous à des gens qui ne soupçonnaient même pas leur existence.

----------


## Charmide

> ...



J'ai rien contre amuser la galerie, tant que je peux l'utiliser comme argument  ::trollface:: 

Et je veux bien croire aussi que la condition humaine soit un obstacle majeur à une meilleure organisation, mais si jamais vous changez d'avis, je veux bien prendre un poste qui se limite au ban de ces gens qui arrivent étrangement à écrire relativement correctement mais ont beaucoup plus de mal avec la lecture. Je suis sûr que ça sera un grand pas pour le progrès.

---------- Post added at 00h33 ---------- Previous post was at 00h23 ----------




> Faut pas s'emballer non plus hein, t'étais pas à faire la queue à l'ANPE pendant des mois avec un petit panier pique-nique pour survivre.


Mmh, ça va, merci de t'inquiéter, je le vis bien.




> A partir du moment où c'est un sous-forum de dizaines de jeux, c'est plus du tout dans la même optique que les sous-forums TF2, ARMA ou Diablo, c'est une vraie contradiction ce que tu proposes. Pis c'est vrai que les quelques topics dont on parle et qui vivent ce sont pas les AAR's ou autres trucs spécialisés, ce sont les topics généraux. Genre celui de CK2 il est en première ou deuxième page depuis la sortie du jeu. C'est franchement pas sûr que segmenter les messages de ces jeux en plusieurs topics nous amène vraiment plus de choses que maintenant. 
> 
> Moi par exemple je vais toujours dans le topic CK2, mais s'il y avait un sous-forum, j'irai probablement moins souvent là-bas que dans le topic général (parce que j'ai pas envie de lire des AAR ou des organisations de parties multi et d'ailleurs on y mettrait quoi dans ce sous-forum en fait ?), du coup les messages qui pourraient m'intéresser dans ces topics qui m'intéressent pas, je les perdrai, alors que maintenant ils vont dans le topic général CK2


L'idée c'est absolument pas de fragmenter le forum de discussion général, justement. Je trouve ça très con de faire des topics "Tout sur la sorcière", "Tout sur le barbare" ou "Tout sur les runes du missile magique"; ou "Tout sur les lois de succession" ou bien encore "Tout sur la POP Aristocrate de Victoria 2".

C'est bien pour ça que je proposais l'idée de garder le discussion général là où il est, pour virer ce désavantage qui me dérange beaucoup. Ça changerait rien pour ceux qui ont ton comportement (c'est la distinction que je faisais entre joueurs "qui jouent" et joueurs qui font un peu plus).

La seule utilité du sous-forum; c'est pour les AARs potentiels de pouvoir se faire, aux mods de pouvoir avoir une belle présentation, et aux topics de parties multi (qui vivent beaucoup aussi déjà, t'as l'air de les oublier, comme quoi ça te dérangerait pas de les voir dans un sous-forum  ::trollface:: ) d'exister en paix pour les concernés. Que des trucs qui n'ont pas grand chose à faire dans le forum général, à mon sens. Tous ces trucs étant spécialisés et n'intéressant pas le quidam. 

Après, comme le dit tompalmer, c'est pas critique. Et je m'emporte pas comme t'as l'air de le croire  :tired:

----------


## tompalmer

Case closed ? (affaire suivante, charmide contre magnets !  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Euklif

> La seule utilité du sous-forum; c'est pour les AARs potentiels de pouvoir se faire, aux mods de pouvoir avoir une belle présentation, et aux topics de parties multi (qui vivent beaucoup aussi déjà, t'as l'air de les oublier, comme quoi ça te dérangerait pas de les voir dans un sous-forum ) d'exister en paix pour les concernés. Que des trucs qui n'ont pas grand chose à faire dans le forum général, à mon sens. Tous ces trucs étant spécialisés et n'intéressant pas le quidam.


Cela dit, si vraiment ça vous empêche de vous organisez, rien ne vous interdit de faire quand même des topics AAR & co. Ca fait deux ou trois topics par jeu (les aars, c'est bien mais ça demande de la motiv) mais c'est pas non plus dramatiques je pense.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

En attendant que fait le gouvernement contre le problème de lisibilité des topics des jeux de Grande Stratégie ? 
Les mods sont oubliés dans les pénombres du forum, les posts se mêlent dans un désordre digne des anarchistes et les joueurs se font violenter par le gang des _"komCmochssejeu"_.

Nous voulons des solutions, pas de simples promesses politiques.  ::o: 

Ps : cela dit l'idée de ne mettre dans le sous forum que les AAR, topics de mods et laisser les topics généraux dans le grand boulevard (Section Jeux Pc) c'est pas forcément clivant (restons dans le domaine politique...) ni discriminatoire.

----------


## tompalmer

ça contenterais tous le monde je pense

----------


## Ymnargue

Tiens il est pas encore mort ce topic ?
Jpense qu'il faut se faire à l'idée qu'on aura pas notre sous-forum  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Ça va, on a un chat dans la rubrique "Le site web"  ::lol::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

I created a monster! A F...ING MONSTER, John John!  ::o:

----------

